# Recommend Fast 700 x 25c Tire(s)?



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm wanting to upgrade my bikes with faster tires (and wheels).

Because much of the roads around my area are not too good for cycling (dips, potholes, rough gravel surface), I'm wanting tires with good puncture protection, and a minimum 25c size. I'd like the tires to be fast (low weight, low rolling resistance).

Apart from the (highly regarded) Continental Ultra Gatorskins @ 700 x 25c, can anyone suggest other brand tires in 25c size?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Michelin Pro3


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Continental 4000's edited to mean plural not the new ones...sorry, my mistake!


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*conti 4000*



RoyIII said:


> Continental 4000s


conti's might be good, but don't they run narrow? also they have cheaper models


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I run 4000 25's on mine and they work fine. The kind of roads we have around here I wouldnot run anything smaller.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*What?*

Thanks for the comments!

Regarding the Michelin Pro3 tire, I can't seem to find any specifications on it at the Michelin website(?). Anyone have a link pointing to detailed specs/sizes for this tire?

The Continental Grand Prix 4000s tire. At Continentals website, it refers to this tire as being only available as 700 x 23c size(?). If there is a 25c size, is there a link which provides specs for this size of tire?

Interesting that a LBS reckoned that the 4000s tire was NOT durable and puncture resistant enough (compared to the Ultra Gatorskins)!? They mentioned that alternative brands of suitable tires could include Vredestein and Schwalbe (no specific tire models mentioned).

???


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

meeshu said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Regarding the Michelin Pro3 tire, I can't seem to find any specifications on it at the Michelin website(?). Anyone have a link pointing to detailed specs/sizes for this tire?
> 
> ...


Michelin have one of the worst websites, it's never updated. Pro3 is available in 23mm only as of now and that is a 23mm that's actually narrower than Pro2, the previous version. Not what you're looking for.

Conti 4000S is not available in 25mm. Probably will be in the future though but I suppose you're more interested in something that is available right now.

Have you tried Vittoria Open Pave EVO's? They're 24mm and made for bad roads (pave). I liked them a lot when I had them.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

No, I haven't tried Vittoria Open Pave Evo tires. The only tires I have tried are Specialized All Condition Armadillo (very good puncture protection, but too slow) and Vittoria Zaffiro (weak/moderate puncture protection, but quick).

The Open Pave Evo tire has been added to my (short) list of tires for further research before making final decision on which tire(s) to use on my three bikes.

Thanks.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

schimanski said:


> Michelin have one of the worst websites, it's never updated. Pro3 is available in 23mm only as of now and that is a 23mm that's actually narrower than Pro2, the previous version. Not what you're looking for.
> 
> Conti 4000S is not available in 25mm. Probably will be in the future though but I suppose you're more interested in something that is available right now.
> 
> Have you tried Vittoria Open Pave EVO's? They're 24mm and made for bad roads (pave). I liked them a lot when I had them.


From what I've read, the Pro3 is already available in 25, though it is slightly undersized. I ride the 23s and like them, and most of what I've heard is good reviews.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

meeshu said:


> Interesting that a LBS reckoned that the 4000s tire was NOT durable and puncture resistant enough (compared to the Ultra Gatorskins)!? They mentioned that alternative brands of suitable tires could include Vredestein and Schwalbe (no specific tire models mentioned).
> 
> ???


will say this... i didn't pay anything like RRP for the 4ks and i didn't like em... they did flat once or twice but biggest issue i had was low milage... gone in around 2000 kms... so thats only like 1600miles... very poor... and a lot of $$$ ... JMO

i wanted to like em but bottom line, for less than half the price, vittoria rubinos are only a little less plush, but get damn near twice the milage, love em..

contis are too delicate and too soft for real roads IMO... tho the roads are pretty damn marginal over here...


----------



## Davis69 (Mar 20, 2007)

wankski said:


> will say this... i didn't pay anything like RRP for the 4ks and i didn't like em... they did flat once or twice but biggest issue i had was low milage... gone in around 2000 kms... so thats only like 1600miles... very poor... and a lot of $$$ ... JMO
> 
> i wanted to like em but bottom line, for less than half the price, vittoria rubinos are only a little less plush, but get damn near twice the milage, love em..
> 
> contis are too delicate and too soft for real roads IMO... tho the roads are pretty damn marginal over here...


where's over here?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

in my profile....

melbourne, australia


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

My Conti 4000's are holding up nicely, and have a number of miles on them. Plus I only paid about $20.00 per tire on Ebay for the 700x25's. I would recommend them.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

20 bucks is good ! damn u !!! haha, so what mileage u got on em?

20 is ok, i paid more than double that, but it was still half RRP, so... meh... did love how they looked tho... and they were a nice riding supple tire...


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Jan 14, 2008)

I have some Michelin Pro2 Race 25mm and they are HUGE compared to the Conti GP 4 Season 25mm I had before. So big they bearly clear by seatstay whereas there was decent clearance with the Conti. The Pro2 tires have very good rolling resistance (better than the GP 4 Season) and good grip. So I might have to try the smaller Pro3 25mm when they become more readily available (i.e. the price comes down).


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I like Michelin Krylons, too - they come in 25's.


----------



## tperez11 (Nov 4, 2006)

+1 Michelin Krylons. Tough, long lasting and as fast as Pro2's, just not as comfortable.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

maybe about a year ago bicycle quarterly tested a bunch of tires. the PR2 700x25 scored really well. i think top 3. it is a fat tire but it does clear my ouzo pro fork. i can't tell if i'm any faster over the 700x23 PR2, but it is definitely a smoother ride.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Add another vote for Rubino Pro's, or Rubino Pro Tech (which supposedly adds extra sidewall protection). I run both 23's and 25's on my roadies, and the 25 is plusher riding & stable on bad roads. The Vittoria site lists Zaffiro Pro's as more durable (but only 60tpi) and Open Paves as less durable (and more $$) than RP's. 

My experience with Conti's was also hurt by weak sidewall issues. 
I like Michelin PR2's, but do not have enough mileage to comment on wear/durability.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

meeshu said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Regarding the Michelin Pro3 tire, I can't seem to find any specifications on it at the Michelin website(?). Anyone have a link pointing to detailed specs/sizes for this tire?
> 
> ...


Found a liitle info here:

http://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=roadracing.view


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the additional comments and for the link to Michelin USA!

I'll definately be getting some Continental Ultra Gator Skin (foldable) tires.

I'll also try some Michelin Pro2 (and maybe Pro3) tires, as their specs seem to be OK. The Michelin Krylions appear to be reasonable tires, but are marginally on the heavy side.

Vittoria Rubino Pro series tires are of interest also, particularly the 28c size. I run 28c size tires as well as 25c size tires.


----------

